# Where to purchase a 921



## matthinz (Feb 6, 2003)

I would like to purchase a 921, but I'm not sure what to do. Sears.com says it is out of stock, but they do have one at a store in my area. If I buy it at the store, I would have to pay tax. Are there any online stores that sell the 921, or do you think I should just snatch one before they are sold out?


----------



## MikeHDTulsa (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi, I wish one of my Sears had one instock I would buy it right now. You might ask when their next 10% off sale is that would cover the tax part anyway and good luck getting it before it is bought by somebody else.


----------



## the_beaver (Feb 15, 2003)

State sales taxes are charged to all
online sales if there is a brick and
mortar retail store within the state...
for example---you will be charged
sales tax for online purchases at
Best Buy, Sears, Circuit City if these
stores are located in your state...


----------

